# Dove Shoot!



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Folks, here on our property we are offering late afternoon/evening dove shoots for $20.00 per gun. Five people maximum per evening. These shoots are much like the South American style shoots where hunters stand in place at the tree line and pass shoot as the birds are flying in from feeding. These are Eurasian Collard Doves so there is no bag limit, no season, and no license required. The birds are quite a bit larger than morning doves and they offer fantastic table fare (they're feeding on corn and wheat). Lots of birds in the area! 

If you are interested, give us a call to set up an evening for your group. Be sure you bring lots of shells! We are located near Gunnison.

Rick 801-599-8230

Jaden 435-851-9058


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

Went up shooting on Sunday and it was fantastic . I had shots at over a hundred birds, and took well over a hundred shots. The birds are large closer to the size of a pigeon or quail, fun and challenging to shoot.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

We have access opportunities for the second half of September available now!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Berreta92f (Jun 9, 2013)

What part of Utah is this located?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Central Utah. Gunnison area.


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Possibly interested in a Hunt Sunday afternoon, is it available for 2 hunters


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

sarghunter said:


> Possibly interested in a Hunt Sunday afternoon, is it available for 2 hunters


Hunters have been rebooking after their shoot. We have availability after Sept. 22.


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks you guys, my husband and I had a great hunt! We saw lots of doves, unfortunately some were too high to reach but we managed to get 3 between us in 2 hours worth of shooting, not bad! If we have time, we'll defn book again. We enjoyed your hospitality!

Krystal and Ryan


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Krystal, we're glad you guys had fun! When it's windy like it was last night, they can be pretty unpredictable and very hard to hit!! Sounded like a lot of shooting! :grin: Come back if you get the chance!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hunts are now suspended for the year. Thanks to all who participated this year!


----------

